# Mon iBook perd la date et l'heure



## picaboy (2 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
mon iBook G3 n'est jamais à l'heure au démarrage (jeudi 1 janv. 1970). J'ai lu ailleurs dans le forum qu'il n'y avait pas de pile interne dans les iBook. En êtes-vous sûrs*? Est-ce le cas dans tous les modèles (le mien est assez vieux, c'est un G3)*? Parce que je viens de changer la batterie, et le problème demeure, alors que je croyais que ça pouvait venir de là.
Cette perte de l'heure se produisait occasionnellement sous 10.3.4, mais depuis que j'ai fait la màj 10.3.7, c'est systématique.

Merci pour votre aide

Picaboy


----------



## velouria (2 Février 2005)

C'est un problème semble-t-il récurrent sur les iBook G3 blanc. Deux de mes connaissances ont eu le même problème avec ces machines. Je ne connais pas la cause précise, mais il me semble que ça vient bien de la pile interne... Il y a forcément une pile pour la date et l'heure, sinon il faudrait régler ces paramètres à chaque démarrage. J'ai rencontré ce problème une ou deux fois sur mon iBook G3, mais ça n'a pas duré.

PS : 10.3.7 est super stable sur mon Mac, un vrai bonheur !


----------



## ibox (2 Février 2005)

salut,

si tu es constament branché sur internet tu coche réglé automatiquement dans Préférences systèmes/Date et heure

Voilà


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Salut et bienvenue    


il semblerait que ce soit effectivement un problème de pile


----------



## MarcMame (2 Février 2005)

velouria a dit:
			
		

> Il y a forcément une pile pour la date et l'heure, sinon il faudrait régler ces paramètres à chaque démarrage.


Ben non puisque les portables possèdent déjà une grosse pile : la batterie ! Pas besoin de pile donc.


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ben non puisque les portables possèdent déjà une grosse pile : la batterie ! Pas besoin de pile donc.


 
Et quand la batterie est vide il fait comment pour conserver les infos le portable ? Grâce à une pile bien sûr


----------



## picaboy (2 Février 2005)

Merci pour ces réponses. 
Je ne suis pas connecté en continu, donc, pas de synchronisation automatique de la date et de l'heure.
Pour le reste, on retrouve l'opposition traditionnelle entre ceux qui pensent qu'il y a une pile interne, et ceux qui pensent qu'il n'y a que la batterie. Je dois dire que je suis assez sensible à l'argument de DarkOrange, pour qui il y a forcément une pile qui conserve les paramètres même quand la batterie est out. Et en plus, le remplacement de cette pile serait la solution à mon pb. Car si ce n'est pas ça, je ne vois pas.
Admettons qu'il y a une pile. Comment la remplacer*? Sur le iMac, c'est facile, mais sur un portable, il paraît plus risqué de le faire soi-même. 

Si quelqu'un a un avis sur la question du remplacement, ou bien sur le débat pile/non pile, qu'il n'hésite pas.

Picaboy


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

S'il est encore sous apple care ça se fait gratutement dans un Apple center. Celle de mon eMac m'a laché 8 mois après l'achat...


----------



## Marcus (2 Février 2005)

quand la batterie est vide, elle doit gardée suffisament de courant pour pouvoir alimenté l'horloge non ??
et si on retire la batterie, il doit y avoir des condo qui gardent du courant pour alimenter, mais il n'y a pas de pile dans le portable.
j'ai deja demonté des iBook


----------



## picaboy (2 Février 2005)

Donc, c'est le condensateur qu'il faut changer ? Pas trop lourd, ça ?


----------



## iota (2 Février 2005)

Salut.



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et quand la batterie est vide il fait comment pour conserver les infos le portable ? Grâce à une pile bien sûr


Justement... si tu lis la documentation de l'iBook, tu verras qu'Apple recommande de le brancher sur le secteur lorsque tu changes la batterie, sous peine de perdre certaine informations comme la date et l'heure.

Donc à mon avis, pas de pile dans les iBook actuels.

Pour les iBook G3 je ne sais pas encore, je cherche la documentation.

@+
iota


----------



## daffyb (2 Février 2005)

Bon, peut-être qu'il n'y a pas de pile dans l'iBook, mais dans mon vieux PowerBook 5300ce il y en a une. C'est une pile bouton (bien cachée d'ailleurs)


----------



## sleb (2 Février 2005)

bonjour,

j ai suivi le debat avec intérêt
pour ma part, je suis quasiment certain qu'il n'y a pas de pile dans un iBook. Peut etre que la PRAM se vide toute seule ou un truc comme ca.

a plus


----------



## woulf (2 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et quand la batterie est vide il fait comment pour conserver les infos le portable ? Grâce à une pile bien sûr



Je rajoute ma couche: quand la batterie est complétement vide c'est qu'elle est sèche, naze, bonne pour la poubelle 

Et puis quand Marcmame le dit, c'est forcément que c'est vrai 

Pas de pile dans les nibouc


----------



## Mickjagger (3 Février 2005)

Peut etre que c'est ta batterie d'iBook qui commence a etre naze, au bout de 2 ans ca peut commencer a deconner. Est ce que ca arrive qu'il se mette en veille tout seul avant ou très peu de temps apres le message qui invite a rebrancher l'ordi sur le secteur?
Tu pourrais peut etre essayer de recalibrer la batterie et puis tenter des reset de P-RAM au demarrage.

J'ai fait un peu le tour de Google en cherchant CMOS Battery ou RTC (Real Time Clock) Battery et il semble acquis que l'iBook (y compris le modele coloré original) n'ait jamais eu de batterie de sauvegarde de la PRAM, contrairement a certains anciens Powerbook jusqu'au G3 Pismo.
voir cette page d'un fournisseur anglais par exemple
Donc depuis le Titanium et l'iBook pas de pile pour l'horloge.


----------



## picaboy (3 Février 2005)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre que c'est ta batterie d'iBook qui commence a etre naze, au bout de 2 ans ca peut commencer a deconner.


La batterie est toute neuve.
Bon, ce pb semble compliqué à résoudre. je veux bien réinitialiser la PRAM, mais je ne suis pas sûr du résultat.
Y a-t-il des inconvénients à ce que cette perte de date demeure, hormis le fait que je doive rerégler manuellement à chaque démarrage ?


----------



## MarcMame (4 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et quand la batterie est vide il fait comment pour conserver les infos le portable ? Grâce à une pile bien sûr


Si tu veux t'en convaincre, retire la batterie de ton portable (ainsi que le secteur évidemment) et attend environ 15mn.
Sauf rares exceptions (anciens modèles), *il n'y a pas de pile dans les portables car ce n'est pas necessaire* !
Il n'y a qu'un petit condensateur qui se déchargera dans les 15mn en l'absence de batterie et secteur. Ce condensateur permet l'échange de batterie à chaud sans perte de données.


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux t'en convaincre, retire la batterie de ton portable (ainsi que le secteur évidemment) et attend environ 15mn.
> Sauf rares exceptions (anciens modèles), *il n'y a pas de pile dans les portables car ce n'est pas necessaire* !
> Il n'y a qu'un petit condensateur qui se déchargera dans les 15mn en l'absence de batterie et secteur. Ce condensateur permet l'échange de batterie à chaud sans perte de données.


 
Donc ce qui veut dire que si la batterie est vide, on perd l'heure et la date ? C'est carrément naze et pas pro ce truc :mouais:


----------



## MarcMame (4 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Donc ce qui veut dire que si la batterie est vide, on perd l'heure et la date ? C'est carrément naze et pas pro ce truc :mouais:


Faut pas dire des choses comme ça quand on ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe. 
Si la batterie est absente ou completement naze : OUI. Mais si la batterie est juste vide : NON
Quand la batterie est vide, elle ne l'est jamais completement, elle n'a juste plus assez de puissance pour faire tourner ton Mac mais suffisement pour maintenir la PRAM en vie pendant quelques jours.
De toutes façons, quand la batterie est vide, on la recharge non ?


----------



## kertruc (11 Décembre 2007)

Joe le déterreur :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=11751-fr


----------

